# A heart touching true love story



## shikhaonline (Dec 6, 2007)

A boy and a girl were in love. When the girl's father came to know about their love, he did not like it at all, and so began to protest about it.

Now it happened that the two lovers decided to leave their homes for a happy future.

The girl's father started searching for the two lovers but could not find them .

At last, he accepted their love and asked them to come back home thru a

local newspaper. Her father said "If you both come back I will allow you to marry the guy you love, I accept that you loved each other truly."

So in this way, their love won and they returned home.

The couple next day went to town to shop for the wedding dress. He was dressed in a white shirt that day. While he was crossing the road to the other side to get some drinks for his wife, a car came and hit him and he died on the spot.

The girl was devastated and lost her senses. It was only after sometime that she recovered from her shock.

The funeral and cremation was the very next day because he had died horribly.

Two nights later, the girl's mother had a dream in which she saw an old lady. The old lady asked her mother to wash the blood stains of the guy from her daughter's dress as soon as possible. But her mother ignored the dream.

The next night her father had the same dream , he also ignored it. Then the girl had the same dream the next night, she woke up in fear and told her mother about the dream. Her mother asked her to wash the clothes with the blood stains immediately.

She washed the stains but some remained. Next night she again had the same dream. She again washed the stains but some still remained. But again the next night she had the same dream and this time the old lady gave her a last warning to wash the blood stain, or else something terrible would happen.

This time the girl tried her best to wash the stains, and the clothes nearly tore, but some stains still remained. She was very tired.

In the late evening the same day while she was alone at home, someone knocked on the door. When she opened the door she saw the same old lady of her dream standing at her door. She got very scared and fainted.

The old lady woke her up... and gave her a blue object, which shocked the girl.

She asked "What is this...?" The old lady replied...

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..


"This is Nirma Washing Powder"
"Washing powder nirma,Washing powder nirma
Doodh si safedi nirma se aaye,
Rangeen kapde bhi khil khil jaye,
sabki pasand nirma
Washing powder nirma,Washing powder
nirma.Nirma"

10 ka 1, do pe ek free









I know how you all are feeling now...
I have been through this too.



I'm also hunting for the idiot who mailed this to me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

This was posted in this same section some days ago.So no surprises.

You got some stupid friends.


----------



## shikhaonline (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh! 
I thought it is something new for TD 

Moderators please close this thread before I receive many frustrating replies


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> This was posted in this same section some days ago.So no surprises.
> 
> You got some stupid friends.


abey araam se baat kiya kar new members se. tabhi kahu aajkal digit mein members kyu kam ho rahe hai tu hai iska jimedaar chal jimedaari le iski.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ab tu aa gaya hai na ab is thread ki to lag gayi.Bhagwan hi bachaye ab is thread ko to.Laughter challenge start hoga ab yahan par.

This is gonna be the most famous thread tonight with replies coming as late(or should I say early) as 4am cos you guys never sleep.

and she is not anymore a new member here,she got a biiiiig(i mean really big) welcome a week or so back.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^*ab tu aa gaya hai na ab is thread ki to lag gayi.Bhagwan hi bachaye ab is thread ko to.Laughter challenge start hoga ab yahan par.*
> 
> This is gonna be the most famous thread tonight with replies coming as late(or should I say early) as 4am cos you guys never sleep.
> 
> and she is not anymore a new member here,she got a biiiiig(i mean really big) welcome a week or so back.


hehe yeh toh tera bhadappan hai


----------



## shikhaonline (Dec 6, 2007)

Nahin nahin... Devil Ji kuchchh na kahiye... iski jimemedaar mai khud hi hoon... mujhe forum pahile search karke hi post karna chahiye tha 

Maaf karna everybody ji.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey araam se baat kiya kar new members se. tabhi kahu aajkal digit mein members kyu kam ho rahe hai tu hai iska jimedaar chal jimedaari le iski.



lolz *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

yeah ek hi loti ladki hai digit forum pe *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2007)

lol history repeats 
No wonder why u should study history:/


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

^^don't worry this is chit-chat section.You can post whatever you like(well almost).

@gaurav:teri XP hang nahi hui ab?dekha this thread is already famous.

@Rockstar11:Nahi bhai praka123 ne batayi ki teen hai.have you met jharupocchabai?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

shikhaonline said:
			
		

> Nahin nahin... Devil Ji kuchchh na kahiye... iski jimemedaar mai khud hi hoon... mujhe forum pahile search karke hi post karna chahiye tha
> 
> Maaf karna everybody ji.


hehe ismein devil ka koi kasoor nahi hai ji,is forum ka search function s**** ji,isliye no sorry ji,aap samjh gayi ji,devil aapke bhai jaise hai ji,isko maaf kardo ji.


----------



## shikhaonline (Dec 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hehe ismein devil ka koi kasoor nahi hai ji,is forum ka search function s**** ji,isliye no sorry ji,aap samjh gayi ji,devil aapke bhai jaise hai ji,isko maaf kardo ji.


Thank u hai ji 

Mujhe aapki aankhe bahut pasand hai Ji


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

aww god! joker log bhi famous ho gaye hai.(*just kidding*.heh.


Anyways too much attention,I am off this thread.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^don't worry this is chit-chat section.You can post whatever you like(well almost).
> 
> @gaurav:teri XP hang nahi hui ab?dekha this thread is already famous.
> 
> @Rockstar11:Nahi bhai praka123 ne batayi ki teen hai.have you met jharupocchabai?


teri nazar lag gayi  xp hang ho gayi thi


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 7, 2007)

the first thing i saw was the end !! rofl !! yeah !!!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> aww god! *joker log bhi famous ho gaye hai.*
> 
> 
> Anyways too much attention,I am off this thread.


haan truth always hurts tu famous ho hi gaya.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @Rockstar11:Nahi bhai praka123 ne batayi ki teen hai.have you met jharupocchabai?



nahi yaar. 
yeh jharupocchabai kaun hai??
Digit forum pe Din mein jharu pocha lagati hai kya ??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

aur teesri ladki kaun hai ??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

^kyaa?queue lagaana shuroo kiya tum logon ne  asal mein ladkiyan yahaan pe ladke banke aate hai(i have found few from their style and attitude)aur.... gaurav  ko tho koi kaam bhi nahin hai..dhoondho boy...jaldi dhoondh pakad!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^kyaa?queue lagaana shuroo kiya tum logon ne  asal mein ladkiyan yahaan pe ladke banke aate hai(i have found few from their style and attitude)aur.... gaurav  ko tho koi kaam bhi nahin hai..dhoondho boy...jaldi dhoondh pakad!


koi jurrori nahi hai ke ladke hi ladki banke aaye.
aur haan humein kahan koi kaam hoga aap thehrey bade log and badi badi baatein(like ubuntu,linux)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

ye Ubuntu ko kyon kheech raha yahaan par  ye to badi baath hi nahin!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> koi jurrori nahi hai ke ladke hi ladki banke aaye.



haan 
kya pata koi ladki yaha ladke ke naam se chupi hui ho *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

^both are same and both are mathematics


----------

